# Your Dream Fish tank



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Well all know there are tanks you wish you could buy, but just don't have the money! 

Here's mine!

Aqueon Evolve 8









Marineland Pillar 6 gallon http://www.marineland.com/~/media/UPG/Marineland/Products/Aquarium%20Kits/Classics%20and%20Pillars/ML90563MP6TankDay1111jpg87991640x640.ashx

And of course a 20 gallon long tank. 

Share yours!


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Fluval view 5 gallon. I love the elegance of this tank.


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13158408&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo

This would look so pretty.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Fluval Edge 12 gallon - Just love the moderness


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Cube Garden 45-F CLEAR GLASS


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

I want an ADA Cube Garden 60-P 










I am actually seriously considering getting the Mr. Aqua version that is less than half as much.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I really want the Mr. Aqua 12 gallon long 









I would stock it with a betta and a school of 7 black neon tetras and make it planted. It would just look wow.


----------



## JayPe3 (Feb 21, 2013)

When I own my home, I want to make a crazy creative fish tank, something like this.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow, I don't think I'd have the courage to sleep under that!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Eheim Aquastyle 9g without the light:

http://www.eheimna.com/products/detail/Aquastyle-9










But I am already dreaming about a saltwater tank....with coral and tropical fish...
Innovative Marine 16g
http://innovative-marine.com/nuvo-aquarium/nano16-0301.html


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey, i have a 20 gallon long, w/hood and everything. I'm trying to get rid of...


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

Misters mom- how much?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

meh, 20 $ plus shipping and handling. or maybe just s&h...


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

MistersMom said:


> meh, 20 $ plus shipping and handling. or maybe just s&h...


Sooooo tempting.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, i orginally said it for the OP lol...


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Crowntails said:


> I really want the Mr. Aqua 12 gallon long
> 
> I would stock it with a betta and a school of 7 black neon tetras and make it planted. It would just look wow.


I've seen so many of these tanks that just look absolutely incredible but I have nowhere I could put one, so it's out of the question for me


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

50g long, fresh water npt, community style with hopefully a betta. I actually hope to own that one somewhere down the road ^^


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I want to own a 70 gallon sorority tank with other small shoals/ schools of fish, like rosy reds, black skirt tetras, glass cat fish, blah blah... lol. and cherry shrimp, and blah blah....  i want it to be mostly planted, like very heavily planted.. but not quite NPT.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

me...
20 cube vases...


----------

